# Results at last



## confusedrhy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey well sorry i haven't been posting much as some major things have been happening 
well lets start where i left off 
well its a week away from my surgery which made that week for me just knowing that something is going to be done. By the way at this point i am near  the end to finishing my GCSEs so everything is looking up and life doesn't seem like a ***** anymore. So at home on one afetrnoon my mum gets a phone call, next she phones me, all i hear in my head SOMEONE MUST REALLY HATE ME, well really the phone call was to inform me i have msra. The Week went from amazing to crap. I have  to stop my operation and have it cancel due to mrsa well i am feed up now and i have to go in a couples of days to do my second to last GCSE. my head was all over the place. I went from think this opp could help to what was i doing here and the next couple of days i sat just thinking why me why me. i hate myself, this took me 2 days to realise it just another step to finding out whats happening in me. Over the next week i got treated for it and sat the last of my GSCEs which was amazing as my secondary school was the end but i had more and more stuff to come. Well this made me really doubt if i should have surgery at all but went and got the second test after the week of treatment and found out it had gone, i just thought another step in life's many. well now i have to build my self up again for the opp and the night before was my school prom i sat at home feeling like crap as me as much as any other person was looking forward to it and then to know you can't go because of the pain or/and because not being allowed to drink or eat after 12pm so the after party bit is the thing i was looking forward to the most. so sugery the next day woke up at 6 am to be at the hospital at 7am as i was in for day surgery in and out the same day. Well the findings of the opp were i had a mass joining my bowel and one of my lower pelvic muscles together called a lesesion i think thats how you spell it. my surgon said the only time he had see these is from mistakes from preivous surgery. So my 3 months of pain caused my surgons that went in over 2 years ago and must of clipped my bowel which then joined with my muscle causing all of this pain. They also drained and 2 cysts which i am always going to have but WHY SHOULD I HAVE PAIN WHICH WAS CAAUSED MY SURGERY FROM 2 YEARS AGO ITS UNFAIR AND I THINK THAT JUST SUMS UP MY LIFE UNFAIR 





I would like to thank the people that read my other posts and made me reailse that i am not alone xxx


----------

